# water broke 45 mins ago...no babies



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

My doe..a 8 year old seasoned mother, had her water break 45 mins ago and has been up and down a few times with some pushing. She doesnt seem to be in distress or overly uncomfortable...
How long do i wait to go in? She is HUGE so i am guessing at least 2 babies if not 3...
She has not done any serious pushing yet. She seems to not want to do anything if we are out there so I have left and am watching through the window attached to her stall.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Go in now, I would anyway. Just see what you can feel.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok..nevermind...as soon as I posted i went w/ my instinct... Hubby went in and there were 2 trying to come out at once..one butt first...We ended up w/ two bucks and a doe! all look good!!! thanks guys!!


----------



## ShelbyAnn50 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yay! Congratulations!! D


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

What dosage should I give for antibiotics...I have LA200... I do have penG but it expired last month.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad everyone got out all right. That's a goatie for you, get concerned, post here & voila!:fireworks:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yayyyy! I was about to post to go in ... so glad all is well


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad to hear! Congrats!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

two cc la 200 then repeat in three days


----------



## fivefoldfarms (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome, have had to assist a few myself this year. I think the key is not to wait too long. Great to hear all are well. Congrats!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

that's great! happy healthy trips!


----------

